

First Round Capital literally makes all their startups dance - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/17/first-round-capital-literally-makes-all-their-startups-dance/

======
siong1987
Startups are stressed. But, they are enjoying them!

stress != unhappiness

~~~
kirubakaran
yeah, eustress vs distress.

------
brk
Let's hope they code better than they dance...

~~~
redorb
I'm sure their lack of these skills have roots witin why they are technical
people - I actually enjoyed the goofy dancing

~~~
brk
Perhaps, but I still found that video painful to watch. :)

------
jyothi
This is great. Stop groaning and start living! Yes, startups are stressful, a
roller coaster ride, tough sail all of it. That makes it all the more reason
to dance or do anything fun and carefree.

Just watching it made the mind so light. I am sure all those startups if they
did dance in good spirit they would have had a great happy feeling too which
is good. I would want to dance with them in 2009 ;)

------
wastedbrains
not really news, but it is just to much fun to care about that. StartUps are a
tough roller coaster of ups and downs so you have to find little ways to enjoy
your ups when you have them. I know a couple of the teams in this video and it
looks like a good time.

------
tlrobinson
Oh interesting, I live a block away from Attributor. I always walked by and
had no idea what that was.

------
MaysonL
I would have told them [the VCs] to go take a long dance off a short pier.

